# Stingray



## NC KingFisher

I want to thank DaBign2na for the idea, cooked a 5lber Friday night, lightly seasoned with redfish magic and blackened, then a larger one today, salt pepper and house autry with a light fry. Everyone that tried some was raving about how good it was, said it was better than the scallops and black drum that was also on the plate with it.


----------



## DaBig2na

Glad you tried it and liked it...Had it not been for someone else, I probably would have never tried it...

I'm gonna try a cow nose next time..


----------



## mdsurffishing

Hey 2na, do you bleed and gut them immediately?


----------



## DaBig2na

mdsurffishing said:


> Hey 2na, do you bleed and gut them immediately?


After watching a YouTube with a fishing friend got me to fillet it. It was still somewhat alive.. The caveat in this is the un official pier photographer happens to walk up while we (I) were perfoming the task. Needless to say she went Libtard Ballistic. I just happened to be the one with the knife in his hand. It was my first and only one thus far.

I was reading or watching somewhere that Skates urinate through their skin so cleaning needs to be immediate, plus the meat spoils pretty quick so icing it down is imperative..... No, I haven't eaten a Skate yet. I do see many Asians keeping them when they are fishing ..... but then again they keep pretty much everything ... So they might know a little more than we do..


----------



## sanjuanworm

DaBig2na said:


> I was reading or watching somewhere that Skates urinate through their skin so cleaning needs to be immediate, plus the meat spoils pretty quick so icing it down is imperative..... No, I haven't eaten a Skate yet. I do see many Asians keeping them when they are fishing ..... but then again they keep pretty much everything ... So they might know a little more than we do..


and i have eaten skate quite a few times, but never tried ray.
skate cleans and fillets easily. tastes like buttery crab i think, not much like scallops like most say.


----------



## andypat

Better then scallops! Don't ever believe you can make imitation scallops out of stingrays. Nothing taste like scallops. Taste of there own. IMHO.


----------



## NC KingFisher

I de winged both of the ones I kept immediately, then packed on ice and cleaned when I got home


----------



## DaBig2na

Off Topic , Sort Of
Well I had some biz in Raleigh yesterday and afterwards made a trip to my favorite Asian Market...
Had some shopping to do and enjoy REAL ASIAN cuisine made by real Asians (Mostly Chinese and Filipino work there).... ..Not Hispanics who work at the Chinese buffet in your town. 

I love having lunch and watching the Asian Hotties shopping and working in the huge store.

They serve cafeteria style so I just point to what I want and they put it on the plate.
I noticed some small fish in one of the pans and asked what they were .. "Silversides" the same fish we see millions of swimming by the piers and see albies, Spanish, and Blues slicing through them.
I asked if I could try one and the lady behind the counter put a couple on my plate... 
Tasted just like sardines.. Yummy too.. Now if I can just figure out how to scoop them up when I see them from the deck of a pier


----------



## NC KingFisher

1/4 mesh net will whack them, I've seen pods of them showing up, ballyhoo will be here before to long


----------



## andypat

sanjuanworm said:


> and i have eaten skate quite a few times, but never tried ray.
> skate cleans and fillets easily. tastes like buttery crab i think, not much like scallops like most say.


------You are so right. Nothing taste like scallops. And you can't make imitation scallops from other fish. Nothing taste like scallops, like nothing taste like salmon.


----------



## andypat

I knew a Charter boat Capt. that said, I have eaten everything in the Chesapeake Bay except horseshoe crab. The only reason I didn't eat the horseshoe crab is because I couldn't find any meat on it.


----------

